# Discolored bullets



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

I had a house fire some years ago and the Firemen did more damage than the fire with them mixing water and smoke. But, at least they saved my home.
I had an ammo box full of .308 NATO and I thought them water sealed but NO!
After a year or so, When I finally got organized I oepned the box to find all of the ammo discolored with some bluish oxidation stuff.
I have tumbled them for weeks at a time with no luck..It did take some off.
The stain or discoloration seems to be permanent.
Is there a way to get this stain off? like dipping them in some acidic solution or brass cleaner? I thought I would ask before experimenting.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm assuming this is loaded ammo so I would be very weary of that ammo ever working properly again. Water could have seeped past the bullet into the case ruining the powder, even though military ammo is sealed, I wouldn't trust it after extended periods in water.
The blue/green 'stuff' is copper oxide, otherwise known as rust, and it will have weakened the brass to a point that a rupture may occur.
I wouldn't use it as is. I would pull all the bullets and load them in new brass if you wish to use them. If not pull them anyway and toss them in the garbage. The powder makes good lawn fertiliser. The brass can sold for scrap if you remove the primers.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

i'll do just that... pull and dump


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

if u let them dry out they will be fine


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

besides the water issue, you should never ever tumble loaded ammo. It can and will break down the powder changing the burn rate of the powder, usually speeding it up, sending the pressure through the roof.


----------

